# 2000th Postravaganza! The Brungold Build



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey all, 
In celebration of post #2000, I wanted to share my humble A3 build so far, one year after taking delivery. Nothing too dramatic, just subtle tweaks making it more "my" car, OEM+ style.
Thanks to you guys on the forums for making me spend more money on an otherwise already awesome car!








*Background:*
12/2007 car ordered: 2008 Ibis White S-Line A3 2.0TSI, 6MT, Titanium Package, Open Sky, Convenience Package.
05/06/2008 dealer delivery
12/01/2008 car became Neuspeed's TSI engine test car
*Engine/Performance:*
07/11/08 - ECS Dogbone mount insert
12/01/08 - car dropped off at Neuspeed for Phase 1 of TSI software and P-Flo intake testing
01/19/09 - Neuspeed prototype TSI P-Flo install and Dyno
02/16/09 - Neuspeed testfit & install of TSI InterCooler Charge Pipe
06/19/09 - Neuspeed TSI Downpipe and exhaust installed
07/10/09 - Neuspeed TSI Turbo Discharge Pipe
08/28/09 - Neuspeed TSI ECU software tested and tuned
*Exterior/Body:*
05/27/08 - Debadge + Tint
07/07/08 - painted and installed OEM plate filler 
07/11/08 - Cupra R lip installed by EuroWurx
08/03/08 - paint rings black
08/14/08 - yellow lamin-x fog lens film
08/16/08 - FK LED strips installed in fog grill by EuroWurx
08/21/08 - smoked lamin-x sidemarkers 
08/23/08 - LED DRL bulbs + resistors
11/10/08 - Black mirror caps 
01/18/09 - 2009 Euro LED tails
08/07/09 - white vinyl sidemarkers
*Interior:*
05/10/08 - Vag-Com tweaks + rubber mats 
08/04/08 - ashtray delete installed
12/11/08 - Install and wire Euro cupholder w/LED cup icon
05/23/09 - TT-S Flat-Bottom Steering Wheel, Euro A3 Cabrio perforated shift knob + boot
05/25/09 - GLI Aluminum Pedals, TT Dead Pedal
*Wheels/Suspension:*
08/12/08 - Neuspeed Sport Springs + H&R Spacers installed by EuroWurx
12/09/08 - Neuspeed RSB installed by Neuspeed
02/21/09 - 19" x 8.5" VMR 708 RS4 wheels 48mm refinished, painted, Nitto 555s mounted
08/11/09 - Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 tires 235/35/19

*and a few pics:
Then:*








*One year later: *


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice writeup!


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: 2000th Postravaganza! The Brungold Build (brungold)*

good work man! car looks sweet love those VMR's! makes me want to go 19" lol



_Modified by heuanA3 at 12:16 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

heheh thanks KB for the Lamin-X http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by brungold at 12:15 PM 5/27/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: 2000th Postravaganza! The Brungold Build (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_wat a lame job dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

cool your jets sparky!







there are only so many KB's and Terje's in this world!... some people have too much time to work on these things!







(like myself







) 
good work man! car looks sweet love those VMR's! makes me want to go 19" lol


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: 2000th Postravaganza! The Brungold Build (brungold)*

Epic post Rich! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it when I'm back from Nippon!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hell yeah Rich! My jizz is all over this car now!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes, terje, thanks for the extra supple leather on all of your goodies


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Love all the little OEM Plus mods. Funny thing is that when you posted that first pic of your car, I was in love. Looks even better now.
I need to do a little write up of my car in the next few weeks. Got some progress to report. Still haven't posted up a pic of my car in over 2 years. I suck.
Great work!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

lookin good. ibis was my 1st choice but i went with Blue at the last sec.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

very nice - enjoy the car. Love the FBSW pic!
I want a build thread but i rooked on dates, when things were done, photos and most important having a decent post count.


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (sabba)*

Car looks dope
i was down by LAX 2day 
but i didnt see u lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

how do you remember these dates?!??! also, are those terje's fbsw and cabrio knob?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_how do you remember these dates?!??! also, are those terje's fbsw and cabrio knob?


lol ive got pics for them, and i just use the "date taken" date to remind me when i did them. 
and yep, they are terje's goodies. i swapped out the stuff with him last weekend, and he traded the A3 in 30 min later. so sad. but awesome for me.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rich, what did you do to keep the 8.5 wide tires from rubbing? I have 18x8.5s now running 235 tires, and have it raised higher than you. 
The screw in the rear tire well (holding the two bumper sections together) rubs against my tire when i hit big bumps.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Rich, what did you do to keep the 8.5 wide tires from rubbing? I have 18x8.5s now running 235 tires, and have it raised higher than you. 
The screw in the rear tire well (holding the two bumper sections together) rubs against my tire when i hit big bumps.


Sometimes the rubbing is caused by the profile of the tire. Some are squarer than others and will thus rub more easily.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Rich, what did you do to keep the 8.5 wide tires from rubbing? I have 18x8.5s now running 235 tires, and have it raised higher than you. 
The screw in the rear tire well (holding the two bumper sections together) rubs against my tire when i hit big bumps.


i strictly adhere to the No Fat Chicks rule. oh i also removed the rear screw. my 19" tires are also 235.
maybe our wheel offsets are different enough for you to rub and not for me?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Rich, what did you do to keep the 8.5 wide tires from rubbing? I have 18x8.5s now running 235 tires, and have it raised higher than you. 
The screw in the rear tire well (holding the two bumper sections together) rubs against my tire when i hit big bumps.

i'm running 18x8.5et48 with 215 tires!! LOL.... minimal rubbing, only on hard cornering or with two 180+ lbs dudes in the back (ya know, thats how i roll).

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Sometimes the rubbing is caused by the profile of the tire. Some are squarer than others and will thus rub more easily.

x2. 
when i went from bridgestone RE50As to contisport2s with my old wheels i went from zero rubbing to CRAZY rubbing (on acceleration!). same tire size and everything and it made a world of difference.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
... with two 180+ lbs dudes in the back (ya know, thats how i roll).


thats what i hear


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
... with two 180+ lbs dudes in the back (ya know, thats how i roll).



That's really none of our business Chow


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Rich, what did you do to keep the 8.5 wide tires from rubbing? I have 18x8.5s now running 235 tires, and have it raised higher than you. 
The screw in the rear tire well (holding the two bumper sections together) rubs against my tire when i hit big bumps.

1. grind the shoulder of that dreaded bolt - will not rid the problem but it helps. If you ae still an unhappy camper see number 2
2. add more negative camber


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
That's really none of our business Chow


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
thats what i hear

LOL! that comment was for you rich!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
i strictly adhere to the No Fat Chicks rule. oh i also removed the rear screw. my 19" tires are also 235.
maybe our wheel offsets are different enough for you to rub and not for me?

Same ET45. I'll look into removing the screws but looks like I'll need to do what sabba mentioned and give it more negative camber. I have my struts on soft right now so maybe stiffening that will help too.
What tire are you running? I have Falken 452s.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
What tire are you running? I have Falken 452s.


yea, def stiffen them up a bit. 
im on nitto 555s right now, will prolly go with invos next.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

what pedals are those senor?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_what pedals are those senor?

05/25/09 - GLI Aluminum Pedals, TT Dead Pedal


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

car looks great. id say the only thing missing is votex skirts to make the exterior complete


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (audiant)*

nice Rich!! nice rolling shots!!







 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
Same ET45. I'll look into removing the screws but looks like I'll need to do what sabba mentioned and give it more negative camber. I have my struts on soft right now so maybe stiffening that will help too.
What tire are you running? I have Falken 452s.


I had Falken Fk 451's on my Schmidt wheels originally, then replaced them with the 452 when they came out in the exact same size. the sidewall on the 452 is much taller than the 451 and caused extreme rubbing where the 451 caused low to moderate rub. same size and same company, but 2 different designs and the 452 sidewall just did not stretch nearly enough.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_nice Rich!! nice rolling shots!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i know, right? haha thanks


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

OEM+ at its finest.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks trip!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You should post more pics from the photoshoot....might get more responses


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. Rich, looking good with those rolling shots.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Look'n good Rich


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

rock on, thanks e!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_


















Me likey


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

wanted to share that ive had the Neuspeed TSI DP and exhaust on for a couple of weeks. 
the build quality is TOP NOTCH and the sound is oh-so-sexy. 
gains on stock ECU: DP w/ stock exhaust: +13 whp, DP w/Neuspeed exhaust: +20whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








more to come!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_wanted to share that ive had the Neuspeed TSI DP and exhaust on for a couple of weeks. 
the build quality is TOP NOTCH and the sound is oh-so-sexy. 
gains on stock ECU: DP w/ stock exhaust: +13 whp, DP w/Neuspeed exhaust: +20whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








more to come! 

is that with a chip???


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_
is that with a chip???


nope, stock ecu. not too shabby, huh?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 2000th Postravaganza! The Brungold Build (brungold)*

Nothin else to say but SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!! Happy 4th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
nope, stock ecu. not too shabby, huh? 

those numbers are amazing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TechnikSLR)*

Goin' old skool today!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol
btw, updated first post..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

post moar pics! i know you have some 'good' ones!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

any new pics or updates?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Did you have any rubbing with your spacers. I know you are currently not running spacers but when you did, was that ever an issue?
I have run 12mm and 15mm and both rub. So before I get some 10mm or 8mm ones I want to make sure that I don't have any rubbing.
TIA


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_any new pics or updates?


woah thanks for the bump. just little things here and there, nothing major enough to really post about yet.


_Quote, originally posted by *DjSherif* »_Did you have any rubbing with your spacers. I know you are currently not running spacers but when you did, was that ever an issue?


yea i had a little bit of rubbing with them on with the OEM Ti's and the stock Bridgestones tires, but only with people sitting in the back + moderate weight transfer. took the fender screw out and it was better. have you removed that yet? maybe that and push that tab up as well. 
where in LA are you, anyways?


----------

